# Ship aground in Harbour entrance



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

The MV Mungo. ran aground and partialy blocked the harbour entrance at Littlehampton. Hopes to refloat her today. News and picture from bbc

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-14563028


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

*Two* pilots?????


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes i though that strange too John. Maybe one is a trainee. He knows how NOT to do it now eh!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Not far off breaking her back methinks.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

You could well be right Dickyboy. Loaded with gravel. thats heavy stuff!


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Refloated at 0200 BST.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-14570166


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

My first thoughts would be machinery failure. But then I have more confidence in Pilots and Ships Masters than some SN Members. Who are unable to await any MAIB report before making predictions.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I like the Argus report "Giant cargo ship...." Maybe for Littlehampton it is, but for anywhere else...
[=P]


----------

